# FWC reports... There's some real dummies around here...



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

ESCAMBIA COUNTY
While patrolling the Escambia River, Officer Pettey checked two individuals fishing from a vessel. A fisheries inspection revealed they were in possession of 115 bream. The daily bag limit for bream is 50 per person. Notice to appear citations were issued to the individuals for the violations.
While patrolling the Perdido River Wildlife Management Area (WMA), Lieutenant Lambert observed a group of people swimming at a nearby landing. As he approached the group, he noticed one individual quickly attempt to conceal an item near their coolers. While talking to the group, Lieutenant Lambert noticed a small bag of marijuana laying in the bushes just a couple of feet away from the group’s coolers. After interviews, an additional small amount of marijuana was found on two subjects. Notice to appear citations were issued for possession of less than 20 grams of marijuana and possession of drug paraphernalia. Additionally, one of the subjects had a warrant for their arrest for custodial kidnapping. Lieutenant Lambert transported that subject to the Santa Rosa County Jail for processing.


Officer Cushing and National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) Officer Demesillo were conducting federal fisheries enforcement in the Gulf of Mexico. While approaching a vessel, they observed a red snapper being thrown overboard. Once alongside the vessel, the operator of the vessel was asked if he had any fish on board. He admitted to having “fish I am not supposed to have.” The subject was issued a federal notice of violation for being in possession of red snapper during the closed season.




On a two-day event, the crew of the _Fin Cat_ conducted offshore patrols targeting both state and federal fishery violations. During these two days, 19 vessels were inspected and approximately 80 users checked by NOAA and FWC officers. Several violations were documented and/or citations issued for possession of gray triggerfish during closed season, over the bag limit of gray triggerfish and vermillion snapper, using reef fish as bait and running a charter without a charter permit.




Officers Manning and Hoomes observed a known commercial fisherman bring a cobia he recently caught to a local restaurant. An inspection of the restaurant revealed the cobia, 46 black drum fillets, 20 pompano fillets, 2 king mackerel fillets, 15 whole pompano and two whole white trout. The owner of the restaurant could not provide documentation of where he got the fish and claimed they were given to him. The fish were seized and a notice to appear citation was issued to the restaurant owner for not having a wholesale license. The commercial fisherman admitted he received money for selling the fish and was issued a notice to appear citation for selling to an unlicensed wholesaler.




I THINK THEY SHOULD LIST THE NAMES OF THESE FOOLS TOO!!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Who the heck wants to clean 115 bream?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nothing about size or counting against your limit?

On a two-day event, the crew of the Fin Cat conducted offshore patrols targeting both state and federal fishery violations. During these two days, 19 vessels were inspected and approximately 80 users checked by NOAA and FWC officers. Several violations were documented and/or citations issued for possession of gray triggerfish during closed season, over the bag limit of gray triggerfish and vermillion snapper, using reef fish as bait and running a charter without a charter permit.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Rules changed this year, it is no longer allowed to use regulated reef fish for bait. I'm not the kind that bets but if I had to in this case I would bet that they were using Mingos for bait.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Kim said:


> Rules changed this year, it is no longer allowed to use regulated reef fish for bait. I'm not the kind that bets but if I had to in this case I would bet that they were using Mingos for bait.


Yep, and before some smart ass says "how do they know I wasn't planning on keeping them?" I'm guessing that if they're in the live well swimming around in circles with hard tails and cigar minnows....well, you're getting a ticket.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

No mention of drone operations...hehe


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

One thing that we all should keep in mind is that these guys are the small minority of goof offs that provide us with these stories. The other 99% of recreational anglers are the ones checked and sent on their way with a good day to you and a smile.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

What restaurant?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

"They" look at you as to what degree you are guilty of something. That's not a bad thing when you want to go home every night. It's a feel, every time. Everyone stay safe and regard the laws.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim said:


> Rules changed this year, it is no longer allowed to use regulated reef fish for bait. I'm not the kind that bets but if I had to in this case I would bet that they were using Mingos for bait.


Does this count for Ruby Reds?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

nope


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Unless they changed it you can still use reef fish for bait, IF its of legal size and your not over your limit.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Unless they changed it you can still use reef fish for bait, IF its of legal size and your not over your limit.


If it's not cut bait.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

who got caught


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

2RC's II said:


> Who the heck wants to clean 115 bream?


Democrats


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Its a damn shame when it becomes easier to remember whats in season over whats not in season.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Fished out of Homosassa during the past week and was checked by the crew of the Fin Cat. Awesome boat. After they checked us we told them that everyone on board was a cop they let me check the boat out. 39 feet with twin 300 Suzukis. I want one!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Talked to a coupla guys on kayaks at Ft McCree a coupla weekends ago who had just been _visited_ by an FWC Officer. 

Both from Alabama fishing sheephead in Pensacola Pass without a FL license. !


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

FishnGator said:


> Fished out of Homosassa during the past week and was checked by the crew of the Fin Cat. Awesome boat. After they checked us we told them that everyone on board was a cop they let me check the boat out. 39 feet with twin 300 Suzukis. I want one!


$$$$$$$


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

With these kind of clowns fishing its no wonder there are not more patrols. :wallbash: FWC keep up the good work!:thumbup:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

FishnGator said:


> Fished out of Homosassa during the past week and was checked by the crew of the Fin Cat. Awesome boat. After they checked us we told them that everyone on board was a cop they let me check the boat out. 39 feet with twin 300 Suzukis. I want one!


That's nothing,just one of there state funded toys,they have offshore crews that patrol on ships.Way over funded IMO.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree. I imagine that boat is not cheap to run. Couple this with 5 officers on board and you are looking at probably 3g a day to try and catch people with red snapper.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

feelin' wright said:


> I agree. I imagine that boat is not cheap to run. Couple this with 5 officers on board and you are looking at probably 3g a day to try and catch people with red snapper.


Still just a drop in the bucket.The "Peter Gaulding" ship and others are at sea usually a month at a time,astronomacal amounts of money for what,they are mostly in the Tortagas.Not to mention how many officers on the payroll,over 600 in law enforcement alone.Drones,yeah.:whistling:


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Not that it matters, but that boat was paid for and is maintained with federal grant money.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah federal grant money = tax dollars.Doesn't matter.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hook said:


> With these kind of clowns fishing its no wonder there are not more patrols. :wallbash: FWC keep up the good work!:thumbup:


There are plenty of different entities out there making revenue from writing tickets. We don't need any more.

Just follow the rules. 
There comes a point where to many enforcements become a safety hazard, because more are watching out for the lawmen, and not really paying attention to what is actually in front of the boat. 
All you got to do is follow the rules. 
America is way to regulated. 
We are the most regulated nation in the world.
Half of this nation is government dependent . 
What the hell happened? 

Revenue and job security is the answer. If everyone followed all the rules, those lawmen would be out of work and would be government defendant. 


I think most on here break some sort of rule everytime they go out. Whether it be a cold beer driving a boat, to fishing with a J hook and not a circle hook on a reef, to maybe having one too many of those cold beer, to fishing with a reef fish species for bait, To accidently forgetting to buy a venting tool, to going a little too fast in a no wake zone. The list goes on and on. 

Just follow the rules the best you can. None of us are perfect. But to add to the massive law enforcement we already have on the water is asinine.
It's all about the dollar bill now days, not the fish!




.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

They are just getting warmed up and everything put in place for when they outlaw the taking of any fish in federal waters by recreational fishermen. That is their end goal.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

SnapperSlapper said:


> They are just getting warmed up and everything put in place for when they outlaw the taking of any fish in federal waters by recreational fishermen. That is their end goal.


^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:yes:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

America the free....

What a joke. Sad to see such a great place go to shit


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

And shit it has gone too.........so sad


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I'm in partial agreement, the federal government is way out of control. It does what it wants and the People have no control or say. From starting wars that nobody wants to spending billions of dollars that nobody wants spent. Sure, we can elect new blood to office but they are all the same, no change. Our system is broken.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

706Z said:


> That's nothing,just one of there state funded toys,they have offshore crews that patrol on ships.Way over funded IMO.


 Be damn glad to see them if you got in trouble out there. I know some of them and they will usually get to you before the USCG can pull out of the station. Not talking bad about the USCG either, they do a fine job but just a typical government operation, they have to get approval to do anything.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

But don't say this nation legally buys votes, because that would be considered racist. 
Most all politicians are full of crap. They just need the vote. 
Nothing is going to be done. The fishery is small fries compared to what is really going on in our world. Fishing violations is just another way to fund the crap this nation gets involved with. America is nothing without funding. This is just another easy way to generate funding. Then with all this funding, they give it away to the non working class of voters. It's worked the last two elections. I would expect more of that. There is no way this will change when you buy votes from the poor. 
It seems to me that our fishing rules have gotten out of control over the last 6 years. Or am I missing something. I just don't remember it being like that the 8 years before this clown took office. It seems to be adding up.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sure the coast guard and the water law are great to see if you are having problems out at sea. But it's also good to buy the biggest fellow in the bar a beer from time to time also.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> But don't say this nation legally buys votes, because that would be considered racist.
> Most all politicians are full of crap. They just need the vote.
> Nothing is going to be done. The fishery is small fries compared to what is really going on in our world. Fishing violations is just another way to fund the crap this nation gets involved with. America is nothing without funding. This is just another easy way to generate funding. Then with all this funding, they give it away to the non working class of voters. It's worked the last two elections. I would expect more of that. There is no way this will change when you buy votes from the poor.
> It seems to me that our fishing rules have gotten out of control over the last 6 years. Or am I missing something. I just don't remember it being like that the 8 years before this clown took office. It seems to be adding up.


When a nation is handing out entitlements such as food stamps, welfare, catch shares, IFQs, etc., and those people receiving these entitlements come to depend on these free handouts, then the government has effectively bought their votes.

When the number of people depending on these entitlements outnumber the people actually working, then we have the problem we are currently facing in this country.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tom Hilton said:


> When a nation is handing out entitlements such as food stamps, welfare, catch shares, IFQs, etc., and those people receiving these entitlements come to depend on these free handouts, then the government has effectively bought their votes.
> 
> When the number of people depending on these entitlements outnumber the people actually working, then we have the problem we are currently facing in this country.


You're exactly right Tom


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*New ride*

I can agree with one point they do increase the safety factor offshore. Other than that....... Pretty much a waste. Lots of money spent too enforce laws with minimal fines very poor return on the investment.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

FishnGator said:


> I'm in partial agreement, the federal government is way out of control. It does what it wants and the People have no control or say. From starting wars that nobody wants to spending billions of dollars that nobody wants spent. Sure, we can elect new blood to office but they are all the same, no change. Our system is broken.


 
I don't know about you, but I actually wanted them to bomb afghanistan back into the stone ages. Not that that's very far though.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BuckWild said:


> I don't know about you, but I actually wanted them to bomb afghanistan back into the stone ages. Not that that's very far though.


Keep in mind, our hard earned tax dollars pay to build back everything we blow up over there. I think we rebuilt all of Baghdad in some form or fashion.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> Sure the coast guard and the water law are great to see if you are having problems out at sea. But it's also good to buy the biggest fellow in the bar a beer from time to time also.


 When I was single and frequented bars more, I always seemed to end up finding the biggest woman in the place and buying her drinks all night.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

As long as you have these {fishermen} with a mind set of if I DONT GET THENM SOMEONE ELSE WILL slaughter attitude there will always be a place for rules &regulations. 
Think; How many fish do you really need in your freezer :001_unsure:
In Destin in the 60's charter capts. wood let the customers catch all they wanted and when they filled there coolers full of kings filets then the rest were thrown into trash cans whole. Real fishermen!
Also the size triggers they use to keep until regulations were VERY small. 
*Go ahead and catch them all and be a real fisherman*


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Keep in mind, our hard earned tax dollars pay to build back everything we blow up over there. I think we rebuilt all of Baghdad in some form or fashion.


that I dont agree with. let them rebuild their own rubble.


----------

